# Planting suggestions.



## bottlefed89 (Jan 23, 2005)

Alright, this will look like a dumb uestion, and one I'm sure many wish they had the answer to, but here it goes anyway....
I've taken out several birches, and silver maples. One neighborhood I work in was filled with them, and many did not weather the last ice-storm. Several people have shown interest in replanting, something I am defenitely interested in, but I don't know what species to suggest. Most of them will listen to whatever I tell them, so if anyone has any suggestions, please give them to me. They all express an interest in something stronger, though shade in the somewhat near future is also important. Most of them want something 10' or smaller, not sure if they are trying to stay in a certain price range or what, but a group of them all living on the same street mentioned that. So....what is the super shady, fast-growing, very strong, inexpensive miracle tree of choice these days??


----------



## jimmyq (Jan 23, 2005)

How do Liquidambar hold up in those conditions? Oaks (Pin Oak?).


----------



## bottlefed89 (Jan 23, 2005)

Well as far as I know, this is one I've considered. How fast do they typically grow though??


----------



## jimmyq (Jan 23, 2005)

http://www.hort.uconn.edu/plants/l/liqsty/liqsty1.html

there is some good info about it here


----------



## Elmore (Jan 24, 2005)

Pin Oaks are not the best oaks, by far. Sweet Gum sucks


----------



## jimmyq (Jan 24, 2005)

any suggestions Elmore? I am not in ice storm country over here on the wet coast.


----------



## DadF (Jan 24, 2005)

What size mature trees are you looking for? Any interest in flowering or fall color? How big of an area do you have to plant them in? How close the street are the planting areas? Answer these questions and we'll be able to give you more of an informed answer. Elmore and I may not agree on the same things but you have to remember that he is on down in warmer country than I am and I like to go with locally grown plants that I know will survive in the same area.


----------



## treeman45246 (Jan 24, 2005)

I'll try two favorites: Bald Cypress and Lacebark elm (Ulmus parvifolia) The former fits all the bills, fast growing, storm tolerant, generally available with a little calling around and puts out a nice, albeit not widespread shade. The second is slower growing, but covers the great shade tree requirement in spades. I'll also throw in thornless honeylocust for fast growth and being tough to kill, and tulip poplar, which goes back to the weaker wood you're trying to stay away from, so on second thought, nix that one.


----------



## bottlefed89 (Jan 25, 2005)

Was looking through some tree guides... What about Linden's?? I remember trimming a few of them with a city contract after our last ice storm, if I recall they only get 30-40ft from what I've seen?? Something smaller like this may fit the bill a little better, as the one place that is hot and heavy to get planted come spring - the tree will be going in their backyard, not real big, and somewhat close to the house. I wouldn't want to put something in that will be a monster for the next homeowner...


----------



## coffeecraver (Jan 25, 2005)

Zelcova is a nice tree
Also a Ginko


----------



## bottlefed89 (Jan 25, 2005)

Can't say that I've ever dealt with Zelkova, though it looks interesting, I'll have to look into what I'll have available.
thanks
greg


----------



## PTS (Feb 12, 2005)

I agree with bottlefed89. The customer should really take into consideration the fact that a 80-100 foot tree by their house is a danger, not to met ion a major expense to have work done to it. If and when the tree needs to be removed, if it is in a back yard getting big equipment in may be a major problem. I try to suggest 30-40 ft trees, they serve the purpose but can easily be dealt with using smaller equipment when the time comes. As far as lindens, I think they would be ok. My favorite tree around here they I don't see many of but does seem to weather ok is the variegated maple. White outlined green leaves, doesn't get too large and makes a great back yard tree. Again strength is an issue however because of the size of the tree I am no so sure that is really an issue.


----------



## P_woozel (Feb 15, 2005)

get a platanoides hybrid, although I would favor a locust, because of the growth, shade and strength.


----------



## Elmore (Feb 18, 2005)

*Norway Maples*



P_woozel said:


> get a platanoides hybrid, although I would favor a locust, because of the growth, shade and strength.


I believe that propagation and importation of Acer platanoides are prohibited in New Jersey and soon to be in Connecticut. Not a good choice in my opinion. Find a source for Acer truncatum, Shantung Maple a.k.a. Purple-blow Maple. Basically a 20' to 25' trouble free maple that is extremely drought tolerant and pest free. Good buttery fall color and round crown. A small superior species.
<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v186/Elmore/Acer%20truncatum%20-%20Shantung%20Maple/Acertruncatum-ShantungMaple10-5-03.jpg">


----------



## Elmore (Feb 22, 2005)

*Trident Maple*

Acer Buergerianum will be easier to find and almost as hardy as A. truncatum. In youth it seems to have a linear growth habit but broadens with age. It grows to about 40' (often described as smaller, 25'-30'), has good, yellow, orange to red fall color, a very attractive exfoliating bark, is drought tolerant and has no pest or disease problems to speak of. 
<img src="http://www.jfschmidt.com/articles/great_pick_buergeranum/trident_maple.jpg">


----------



## glens (Feb 22, 2005)

Elmore, I realize you'd wanted to "resize" the image so it would appear less obtrusive, but the full-size image comes in over the wire nonetheless.&nbsp; Please use the code instead of direct HTML when embedding images here; that way I can get a link to the image like I've opted for instead of having to wait for something I may or may not want to even see.

Perhaps the <i>best</i> method for you would be to fetch a copy of the image yourself, "physically" resize it to your desired dimensions, then <i>attach</i> it to your post.

Thanks,
Glen


----------



## Neal Wolbert (Feb 25, 2005)

If dogwoods are acceptable in your area, the Kousa family certainly fits the bill. Very ice tolerant, fairly fast growing, no root issues, late (June) beautiful blooms and flower bracts in the fall for the birds and fabulous fall colors. Great in Washington State. Neal


----------



## Tree Machine (Mar 10, 2005)

Latest blooming of al the Dogwoods, a bonus tree whan all the other Spring trees are done flowering, this one comes on strong. One of my propagation experiments for this Spring. Unsire if it would be right for your area.


----------



## coffeecraver (Mar 26, 2005)

Ditto's 
on the Kousa Dogwood


----------



## Elmore (Mar 26, 2005)

*yum yum...gimmie some*

hmm...yummy. Have you ever eaten the fruit...tastes like wild prickly pear.

<img src="http://waddell.ci.manchester.ct.us/garden_images/book-gibbons.jpeg">


----------

